# Southern Utah Turkey Hunt



## mickeyelk

Hi guys, new to the web site but have visited countless times. I'm looking for some ideas on where to start my search for a turkey this April. I've been looking at the Paunsiguant but I know there is others areas out there to look at. Will be doing some scouting in March and would like to find where everyone has seen turkeys in the past. Thanks


----------



## wyogoob

Howdy and welcome to the Forum


----------



## proutdoors

The Boulder has a pile of turkeys.

Oh yeah, welcome to the forum!


----------



## mickeyelk

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## PBH

Which are of the Pauns are you looking at? You should be able to find turkey's about anywhere -- along the Sevier through Hatch and above Hatch, around Tropic Res (depending on snow levels), down the Paria, fields near Orderville and Glendale, all along the East Fork of the Virgin from Todd's Junction to below Mt. Carmel Jct......

Or, like Pro said, Boulder, as well as Dutton, Monroe, Cedar Mountain (Zion), Panguitch Lake, Beaver.....lots of turkeys in lots of places.


----------



## brandonlarson

i agree with everything pbh said, but at the same time i don't think you'll easily find them. you'll probably have to look around alot unless somebody can just tell you where they're hanging out.


----------



## mickeyelk

Thanks!


----------



## EmptyNet

Paunsaugunt -Ov- I would have to say Angel Canyon.  :O•-:


----------



## Guest

*Turkey Hunting Information*

Here is a blog that has a little information about Utah turkey hunting on it. http://a12gaugegirl.wordpress.com/


----------



## A12GaugeGirl

*A 12 Gauge Girl*

Thanks so much for recommending my site. I just want everyone to realize they need to keep the legs!!! Everyone I know says they aren't edible, but they are the best part. This is my new favorite meal of all time.


----------



## A12GaugeGirl

I was just looking at the link above, and it goes to kind of a weird place on the blog for turkey hunting tips. It just goes to the main page, which changes with each new blog post. Here is a more direct link to information about turkey hunting: http://huntingandcooking.com/gearing-up-for-the-spring-wild-turkey-hunt-tips-for-getting-ready/


----------



## R8zn

PBH said:


> Which are of the Pauns are you looking at? You should be able to find turkey's about anywhere -- along the Sevier through Hatch and above Hatch, around Tropic Res (depending on snow levels), down the Paria, fields near Orderville and Glendale, all along the East Fork of the Virgin from Todd's Junction to below Mt. Carmel Jct......
> 
> Or, like Pro said, Boulder, as well as Dutton, Monroe, Cedar Mountain (Zion), Panguitch Lake, Beaver.....lots of turkeys in lots of places.


Planning on heading to tropic res area this weekend for turkey. I've been up there in the past few years riding and fishing and have seen turkey up in that area while riding the atv trails. I'm a newbie to turkey and have 4 days off and thought Id give it a shot. This area considered public general season area? otc turkey and out of state license Im assuming. Anybody know the snow levels? fishing activity >>O tropic res? kings creek campground opened up yet I called the camp host number but no answer. I'm out of state. Any input greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------

